# 6/29 Delacroix Island, South Louisiana marsh



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

Ive been a long time lurker here and just joined up a few weeks ago. I got a pm from ducknut saying he was gonna be in town on business and would like to know if there was anyway we could get together for a trip in the so. LA marsh. Wednesday the 29th just happened to be open on both our schedules, so we made plans to meet up then. I picked him up at 330 am At his hotel to make the 2 hour drive to beautiful Delacroix,LA. We launched the boat and made the short run to some areas i had been fishing lately. The water wasnt as clear as it had been but the fish were still there. He wasnt on the platform for more than 5 minutes before he spotted the first of many bronze pond pumpkins cruising his way. He made a perfect cast with a gold spoon and was soon hooked up with his first louisiana redfish! We saw over 25 fish  and landed 10 fish. Even after poling up on a small school, we soon had a double hooked up! Most fish were between 6-7 lbs, the biggest going 26 1/2" and 8.5 lbs.  It was a great day down in Delacroix sight fishing for reds. Looking forward to getting back together and doing it again soon !


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That day was perfect. Ryan was a great guide. He even tolerated me being on a conference call for about 45 minutes while in the marsh.

I have never fished an area like this. The water was thick with grass and lots of floating grass/weeds and plenty of potholes. The water was too thick to drink and too thin to plow but when you looked into the potholes there were these bright red/gold creatures just hanging out and even with my so so casting ability, just drop a spoon near them and they eat. 

We had a double on an if we had a third rod I would not have been surprised if it became a triple.

Super cool place to fish. Super guide for the day. One great place to have the bash in the marsh.

Thanks again Ryan and we will definately do it again.

PS: Although we did not see any of the "Swamp People", we did see some real swamp people.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great story and pics! Looks like some great 6 wt. specimens!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice work, it's nice when a plan comes together and includes a screaming drag......;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

gotta love how the forum can bridge connections that wouldn't happen otherwise. 

I'm gonna try my best to make a trip to the bayou this fall myself.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Great color on those reds!  Pretty neat you guys were able to meet up.


----------

